# sitting wall with concrete top



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hoping to get some help. I am bidding on a commercial patio project. The specs call for a 4" concrete cap on top of a brick sitting wall. I have not installed this type of cap before. I assume one would form the top of the wall and pour concrete. I am wondering how will the sides be finished?

Also, any tips on forming. The wall has a pretty tight curve which makes things difficult. 

I will most likely sub this portion out to a concrete contractor but if someone good give some feedback on how this usually done I would appreciate very much.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I would use PVC trim, (Azek, or equivalent.) 
Probably would use 1x8", pre drill and attach to the wall with Tap cons.
Strip and finish the faces.

I would not attempt to put any fasteners in the radius area, the PVC will break.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*wall*

There are several ways to "skin the cat" you can cast in place or cast in sections and place on wall when cured after several days. Any way you choose ,i would consult with designer. IMHO, it needs a flashing under concrete,and i feel a 2in. projection on both sides along with a drip kerf on bottom of projection.It is your call ,cast in place vs. formed on seperate mold. There are pros and cons either way. Also there need to be control joints if the length is substantial. The cast in form of course will provide that automaticaly.


----------



## chew (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't try to cast in place get a price from a cast stone manufacture or have your mason price the whole thing. The cap needs atleast 1" overhang & drip edge. Don't order the cast stone from the drawings make a template out of cardboard or masonite after the wall is up, because that wall will not be built exactly to the drawing (somebody is going to F it up a little) There are plenty of cast stone manufactures near you should be easy to find one that make it for you.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions. 

I think the LA is a little inexperienced. A lot of details are missing and a couple of odd details like no overhang on the cap. She also provided a rough drawing for a brick fireplace. The specs showed it to be 36" wide and 4'6" high from the patio surface :blink:. After a conversation with the project manager we got that straightened out. 

Yes the template is what I would do. Have done a few before for stone caps.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

i agree 100% with chews. Best bet all around.


----------

